# Interesting Children's Python from the US



## Austin236 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just got this little male from a friend today. As you can see he's a ripper, but check out the patternless patch by his cloaca. Not a single other clutch mate had this on them. Check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Leasdraco (Jul 24, 2013)

Interesting


----------

